# Vet trimmed beak - bleeding



## MrWeeb (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi all, I'm very confused. 

I've read that you're not supposed to cut the beak too short because it will bleed. The vet said it's normal for it to bleed a little bit, but it's dripping and splattering everywhere. 

What should I do? Is this right? I don't think I trust the vet, Mr Weeb isn't my cockatiel, she's my boyfriends. I've tried telling him to go to an avian vet (about 20 minute drive away) but I'm not sure I'm getting it through to them... Please help.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Can you hold the bird? If so try pressing some cayenne pepper powder into the part that is bleeding... If you can't stop it the bird needs a vet asap.


----------



## MrWeeb (Apr 25, 2016)

We cleaned the beak and was advised to put Vaseline on the tip to block the bleeding. It slowed down and stopped within an hour. She was a bit dozy but has perked up now, I think she'll be fine.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

MrWeeb said:


> We cleaned the beak and was advised to put Vaseline on the tip to block the bleeding. It slowed down and stopped within an hour. She was a bit dozy but has perked up now, I think she'll be fine.


Keep a very good eye on her... Let us know how she does.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Is the reason for trimming the beak to protect you or other birds? On chickens we used to use a machine that singed the beak to blunt it. Fortunately Peppy does not hurt but my previous bird could have done with this.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mohum its not right to clip a birds bleak to blunt it hook bills need it to eat. If you do it with chickens it's cause they can eat food straight up without dehusking the food. 
Beaks get clipped because they have been to long


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I was just curious. I would never trim a beak and wondered why it was necessary in this case.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Sometimes a beak can overgrow and become unhealthy for the bird; we have a senegal parrot at Fallen Feathers with this problem, but he's only being boarded, and his owner hasn't asked us to trim. It can also help the birds to gently grind the beak to smoothen away the parts that are peeling, but birds can do this on their own. The way I see it, this vet probably didn't know enough about birds (no vet does unless their certified to be avian specialists, never take your bird to anyone other than an avian specialist if you can help it) and thought the beak needed clipping when it didn't, or the beak did need to be trimmed but the vet didn't know how to do it properly.


----------

